# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Turbo-X δεν ανοιγει..!!

## midakos

Καλησπερα σας. Το λαπτοπ χαλασε πριν κατι μηνες,αλλα λογω οικονομικης στενοτητος δεν το πηγα ακομη για επισκευη. Ειπα να δοκιμασω πρωτα ενα reset το bios αλλα δεν ξερω πως... Αρχικα μα σας πω πως χαλασε... Ειχα κανει εγκατασταση τα 8.1 αλλα ξεχασα για πρωτη φορα να κανω εγκατασταση τα drivers. Μπηκα να παιξω ενα παιχνιδακι, οχι πολυ βαριων απαιτησεων, και παρατηρησα οτι κολλαγε, πηγα να βγω αλλα κολησε τελειως. Μετα απο κανα 2λεπτο που περιμενα να ξεκολησει, εβγαλε μια οθονη οτι το συστημα κρασαρε και ξεκινησε αντιστροφη μετρηση για επανεκινηση. Επειτα δεν ξανανοιξε ποτε, το παταω να ανοιξει, ξεκιναει ο ανεμιστηρας αλλα δεν κανει τπτ αλλο,μαυρη οθονη. Τωρα που το χρειαζομαι επειγοντως, αναγκαστικα θα δωσω το 30αρι για ελεγχο στο πλαισιο. Αναφορικα, να πω οτι εχει καψει 2 φορες ραμ αλλα τοτε ειχα μια μονο κ δεν μπορουσα να το καταλαβω, τωρα δοκιμαζω μια μια αλλα και παλι τπτ. Ειχε την ιδια ακριβως αποκριση με τωρα. Ενας φιλος μ ειπε οτι το δικο τ λαπτοπ εκανε το ιδιο και ειχε τελικα προβλημα στο βιος. <br />
Εν τελει μιας και σας ζαλισα..<br />
<br />
Ειναι το turbo-x steel cl 600-232 <br />
Αν ξερει καποιος πως μπορω να κανω ρεσετ το βιος θα του ημουν υποχρεος!!<br/>

----------


## ioannislab

Το πρωτο που μπορεις να κανεις, αν δεν το χεις δοκιμασει, ειναι να βγαλεις την μπαταρια και το ρευμα και να κρατησεις πατημενο το power για μισο με ενα λεπτο. Αυτο θα του κανει κατι σαν RESET (ΟΧΙ στο bios) και ισως ξυπνησει. Για να κανεις ρεσετ στο βιος πρεπει να το λυσεις και χωρις να ειναι στο ρευμα και χωρις να εχει μπαταρια να αποσυνδεσεις την μπαταρια της μητρικης για κανα 5 λεπτο. Ισως χρειαστει και να την ξεκολλησεις το ενα απο τα δυο ποδαρακια αν ειναι κολλημενη πανω πανω στην πλακετα. Εγγυηση εχεις? Αν ναι πηγαινε το κατευθειαν. Αν οχι δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλη ιδεα να το πας στο πλαισιο και να δωσεις ενα 30 κερατιατικα και να μην το πας σε καποιον που θα ξερει καλυτερα να στο φτιαξει. Το οτι δεν εβαλες drivers δεν μπορει να του κανει τοσο μεγαλη ζημια. Τελος μου κανει μεγαλη εντυπωση που εκαψε δυο φορες ραμ. Μυριζομαι σοβαρο προβλημα στη μητρικη. Η ραμ δεν καιγονται καθολου ευκολα. Το διαπιστωσες μονο σου οτι εκαψε ραμ?
Δοκιμασε να βαλεις ραμ απο αλλο μηχανημα και να βαλεις την δικια του σε αλλο μηχανημα για να δεις τι παιζει. Επισης αφου δοκιμασες μια μια τις ραμ πιεσε τες λιγο περισσοτερο και σιγουρεψου οτι κουμπωσαν καλα. Μου εχει τυχει σε turbo x μηχανημα να μην εχουν κουμπωσει καλα η μνημες και να μην ξεκιναει. Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν φαινονταν η διαφορα και μετα απο δυο τρια κουμπωματα ξεκουμπωματα το πετυχα. Τελος δοκιμασε να το ξεικινησεις μονο με την μπαταρια ή μονο με το ρευμα. Εχουν συμβει και αυτα. Παντως η μαυρη οθονη που περιγραφεις ειναι συνηθως τρια πραγματα, η καμμενη ξεκουμπωτη μνημη, ή ξεκολλημενη καρτα γραφικων ή προβλημα με το BIOS.

----------


## midakos

Την πρωτη φορα ειχε εγγυηση και το φτιαξαν αυτοι, τη δευτερη ξεροντας τα συμπτωματα μονος μου... Σιγουρα καποιο θεμα εχει, για να καιει ετσι αβερτα ραμ... Κανα 6μηνο να αντεχε ακομα καλα θα ηταν, γιατι με την πτυχιακη να τρεχει κ ενα πεταμενο υπολογιστη που εχω, δυσκολα τα πραματα...!!!

----------


## midakos

Αυτο με την τροφοδοσια το ειχα δοκιμασει αλλα τπτ...

----------


## ioannislab

> Το πρωτο που μπορεις να κανεις, αν δεν το χεις δοκιμασει, ειναι να βγαλεις την μπαταρια και το ρευμα και να κρατησεις πατημενο το power για μισο με ενα λεπτο. Αυτο θα του κανει κατι σαν RESET (ΟΧΙ στο bios) και ισως ξυπνησει. Για να κανεις ρεσετ στο βιος πρεπει να το λυσεις και χωρις να ειναι στο ρευμα και χωρις να εχει μπαταρια να αποσυνδεσεις την μπαταρια της μητρικης για κανα 5 λεπτο. Ισως χρειαστει και να την ξεκολλησεις το ενα απο τα δυο ποδαρακια αν ειναι κολλημενη πανω πανω στην πλακετα. Εγγυηση εχεις? Αν ναι πηγαινε το κατευθειαν. Αν οχι δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλη ιδεα να το πας στο πλαισιο και να δωσεις ενα 30 κερατιατικα και να μην το πας σε καποιον που θα ξερει καλυτερα να στο φτιαξει. Το οτι δεν εβαλες drivers δεν μπορει να του κανει τοσο μεγαλη ζημια. Τελος μου κανει μεγαλη εντυπωση που εκαψε δυο φορες ραμ. Μυριζομαι σοβαρο προβλημα στη μητρικη. Η ραμ δεν καιγονται καθολου ευκολα. Το διαπιστωσες μονο σου οτι εκαψε ραμ?
> Δοκιμασε να βαλεις ραμ απο αλλο μηχανημα και να βαλεις την δικια του σε αλλο μηχανημα για να δεις τι παιζει. Επισης αφου δοκιμασες μια μια τις ραμ πιεσε τες λιγο περισσοτερο και σιγουρεψου οτι κουμπωσαν καλα. Μου εχει τυχει σε turbo x μηχανημα να μην εχουν κουμπωσει καλα η μνημες και να μην ξεκιναει. Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν φαινονταν η διαφορα και μετα απο δυο τρια κουμπωματα ξεκουμπωματα το πετυχα. Τελος δοκιμασε να το ξεικινησεις μονο με την μπαταρια ή μονο με το ρευμα. Εχουν συμβει και αυτα. Παντως η μαυρη οθονη που περιγραφεις ειναι συνηθως τρια πραγματα, η καμμενη ξεκουμπωτη μνημη, ή ξεκολλημενη καρτα γραφικων ή προβλημα με το BIOS.


Δηλαδη αλλαξες μονο σου μνημη και λειτουργησε? την καμενη την δοκιμασες σε κανα αλλο μηχανημα για την ιστορια? Επισης διαβασε ξανα το παραπανω μου μηνυμα γιατι κατι προσθεσα.

----------


## midakos

Ναι ειχα βγαλει τη μια μνημη και δουλευε με τη μια τοτε, επειδη ειχε εγγυηση εφ ορου ζωης η μνημη την ειχα παει σο πλαισιο και την ελεγξανε, ηταν οντως καμμενη και μου την αλλαξανε... Ξεκουμπωτη μνημη δεν ειναθ σιγουρα, και η καρτα γραφικων ειναι ενσωματομενη στη μητρικη... Τωρα τι παιζει δεν μπορω να καταλαβω... Δοκιμασα μονο με πριζα και μονο με μπαταρια αλλα τπτ ..

----------


## ioannislab

Οταν λεω ξεκουμπωτη η μνημη δεν εννοω να ειναι στον αερα. Αλλα ενω εχει πατησει καλα και εχει μπει σωστα να μην κανει καλη επαφη. Βγαλε την και φυσσα λιγο την φυσα οπως καναμε στις κασσετες του Game boy. Μολις την βαλεις πλαγια πριν την αγκυστρωσεις στα ελασματα πιεσε τη λιγο περισσοτερο. Ενας τροπος, αρκετα μπακαλιστικος και καθουλου αξιοπιστος, για να διαπιστωσεις αν εχει ξεκολλησει η καρτα γραφικων ειναι ο εξης: Βαλε σε λειτουργια το λαπτοπ και παρολο που δεν δειχνει τιποτα αφησε το ετσι κανα 10-15 λεπτο ωστε να ζεσταθει. Μετα κλειστο και ξαναβαλτο σε λειτουργια επιτοπου. Αν ανοιξει ειναι σιγουρα ξεκολλημενη καρτα γραφικων. Αν ομως δεν ανοιξει δεν σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι. Τελος δοκιμασε με εξωτερικη οθονη να δεις αν παιζει. Υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να εχει μισοξεκολλησει το τσιπακι αλλα να παιζει σε εξωτερικη.

----------


## midakos

Ειχα δοκιμασει για εξωτερικη οθονη αλλα δεν. Θυμαμαι τη δευτερη φορα που εκαψε ραμ το ειχα παει σ ενα καθηγητη μου ηλεκτρονικο πολυ καλο, και την ειχε κανει με θερμο αερα την καρτα μηπως εφταιγε αυτο. Που να φανταστει ο ανθρωπος οτι ειχα την συσκευη που λατρευουν οι εταιριες με τις ραμ...

----------


## DGeorge

Πολλή Καλημέρα σου και από εδώ!
Βλέπω, ότι το μηχανάκι σου έχει αρκετό ιστορικό -όπως γράφεις- με τις RAM.
Όμως το βασικό του πρόβλημα λέγεται "*TURBO-X*"... Ενώ το αμέσως επόμενο πρόβλημά του λέγεται "*LAPTOP*".
Το τεράστιο άλμα στις πωλήσεις των Laptop, ανεξάρτητα της ακριβής τιμής τους, δεν οφειλόταν σε κανέναν άλλο λόγο, παρά μόνον στο γεγονός ότι μπορούσε να γίνει μια άνετη παιχνιδομηχανή στο κρεβάτι.
Αν έμπαινες στον κόπο να ψάξεις την αγορά, θα έβλεπες ότι με τα ίδια χρήματα, θα αγόραζες ένα PC, πολλές κατηγορίες ανώτερο σε επιδόσεις, σε ευχρηστία, σε πολλά.
Αν ήθελες το Laptop καλά -και σώνει- μόνο για την διπλωματική σου (αν κατάλαβα καλά), και αυτή έληξε-πέτυχε, τότε και η επένδυσή σου πέτυχε απόλυτα.
Αυτό σημαίνει, ότι -ανά πάσα στιγμή- το πετάς στην ανακύκλωση.
Αν εξακολουθείς, να χρειάζεσαι ένα σοβαρό Laptop, τότε θα πας σε πολύ σοβαρότερες φίρμες (π.χ. Toshiba, DELL, HP).
Αν γυρίσω και σου πω -για παράδειγμα- ότι: "Ξέρεις Γιώργο, χρειάζομαι οπωσδήποτε ένα σοβαρό Laptop!!!", αυτό σημαίνει, ότι ακόμα και αν δεν έχω τα χρήματα να το αγοράσω, θα δανειστώ....!!!  Διότι αυτό το "χρειάζομαι οπωσδήποτε" σημαίνει ότι θα 'βγάλει τα λεφτά του' (ίσως και με το 'παραπάνω')... Αντίθετα, αυτό το "χρειάζομαι οπωσδήποτε" *δεν σημαίνει* -σίγουρα- ότι "Χρειάζομαι το *εργαλείο* για χαβαλέ!"

Η φίρμα TURBO-X, σε ότι αφορά -τουλάχιστον- Η/Υ κάθε είδους, είναι κάτι σε τζόγο.... Παίζεις με πιθανότητες να σου βγει καλό αυτό που αγοράζεις.
Έχω προσωπική πείρα και από το *Κακό-Μαύρο-Χάλι* στο After-Sale-Service τους. Οι άνθρωποι προσλαμβάνουν τελείως-άσχετο προσωπικό ως Τεχνικούς. Οι πωλητές αλλάζουν συχνότερα απ' όσο τα πουκάμισα! Η γραμμή συναρμολόγησης-παραγωγής αποτελείται από (μάλλον αλλοδαπούς) επίσης τελείως άσχετους ανθρώπους με το αντικείμενό τους.
Οπότε -κοντολογίς- είτε το ξαναπάς στο Service τους, είτε όχι, είναι χαμένος κόπος.
Το μηχάνημα πρέπει να έχει Θέμα στη Μητρική, στους Ελεγκτές τροφοδοσίας-λειτουργίας των RAM... Κοινώς...Τρέχα-Γύρευε!
Ακόμα κι ένας έμπειρος, θα χρειαζόταν -τουλάχιστον- το θεωρητικό κύκλωμα της Μητρικής, ώστε να καταλάβει τι είναι, και πού; Βλέπεις δεν είναι και πολύ Standard κάποια πράγματα...
Γι' αυτό με βλέπεις τόσο απαισιόδοξο.
Γενικά, η φιλοσοφία μου είναι: Το Laptop είναι ακριβά, ή φτηνιάρικα (σαβούρα). Τα αξιόπιστα-ακριβά απευθύνονται: *1)* Σε μόνιμες επενδύσεις (στελέχη εταιρειών), *2)* Σε ευκαιριακές επενδύσεις (δεν υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή, αλλά θα υπάρξει και ανταπόδοση), *3)* Σε άσχετους (που όμως έχουν χρήμα να 'πετάξουν' για τον χαβαλέ τους)
Τα φτηνιάρικα (σαβούρα) απευθύνονται: *1)* Σε οποιονδήποτε τόσο βαθύ γνώστη-διαχειριστή βλαβών, ο οποίος -στην όποια στιγμή συμβεί το πρόβλημα- θα μπορεί να το λύσει/παρακάμψει ταχύτατα -αν όχι άμεσα! *2)* Σε όποιον δεν έχει μεγαλύτερο ποσό να διαθέσει για τον χαβαλέ του!

Για όλους, ακόμα και τους φοβερούς -hyper-super-dooper- διευθυντάδες της Χ-Πολυεθνικής, που θέλουν να μεταφέρουν αρχεία, παρουσιάσεις, κείμενα, κλπ (του κ@@@ μου τα εννιάμερα) υπάρχει πλέον USB-Stick 500GB με ~30Ε. Με ~90Ε έχει -ο στελεχάρας- μαζί του ~1,5ΤΒ χωρητικότητα, για να μπει κι ο ίδιος μέσα.
Ο οποιοσδήποτε θέλει να μεταφέρει αρχεία, (και θέλει και Laptop μαζί, για αυτόν τον λόγο) εκεί όπου θα πάει, θα υπάρχει σίγουρα κάποιος Η/Υ για να βάλει το USB-Stickάκι του, με κάποια εφαρμογή (για κείμενα. παρουσιάσεις, λογιστικά φύλλα, εικόνες, γραφικά, κλπ).
Υπάρχει η άλλη δικαιολογία του Κ@@@@: "Δεν έχω χώρο για PC!" (Ισχύει γα περιπτώσεις μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα -άντε- και των δύο χεριών)
Η αλήθεια είναι: "Δεν θέλω χώρο για PC! Δεν θέλω PC! Θέλω Laptop!"
Αυτά, όμως, τα "*θέλω*" κοστίζουν, εργατώρες σε τρεξίματα, απώλειες χρημάτων (ούτως ή άλλως)!!!!
Ας καθίσει ο καθένας μας, να σκεφτεί, αν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει οικονομικά τα "*Θέλω*" του, και μετά ας πάρει/αγοράσει ό,τι γουστάρει!!

Αν επιμένεις για BIOS-Reset, τότε κοίταξε *εδώ!*
Υ.Γ.
Τώρα πρόσεξα αυτό:


> .....*Μπηκα να παιξω ενα παιχνιδακ*ι, οχι πολυ βαριων απαιτησεων, και παρατηρησα οτι κολλαγε, πηγα να βγω αλλα κολησε τελειως.......


*Λυπάμαι σοβαρά, που ξαναβγαίνω αληθινός....!!!*
Παιδιά -όσοι δεν σας περισσεύουν τα λεφτούλια- σοβαρευτείτε!!!!! Τα Laptop δεν είναι παιχνιδομηχανές!!!!!! *ειδικά τα -κατηγορίας 'ΣΑΒΟΥΡΑ'-!!!!!!!

* Το 


> .....*οχι πολυ βαριων απαιτησεων*.......


 ήταν -προφανώς- δική σου εκτίμηση, -πλην όμως- το Laptop-σαβούρα είχε τελείως άλλη άποψη!
Ακόμα και σοβαρής φίρμας Laptop αν αγοράσεις, και πάλι δεν θα αντέχει όλη την γκάμα των παιχνιδιών, που θα γουστάρεις εσύ την όποια χ-στιγμή!  :Wink: 
Αυτό φυσικά ισχύει και για την καλύτερη-ισχυρότερη σύνθεση PC!!!!!!!
Τα μόνα, που 'κολλάνε' σπανιότατα ως ποτέ, είναι οι καθαρόαιμες παιχνιδομηχανές.
Και αυτό διότι -απλώς- κάθε παιχνίδι είναι 'γραμμένο', 'κομμένο-ραμμένο' στα μέτρα του υλικού της παιχνιδομηχανής.

----------

manos_3 (17-10-14)

----------


## midakos

Συμφωνω απολυτα σε οσα λες, το λαπτοπ το πηρα το 2010 οταν περασα στη σχολη, δεν ηξερα την κακη φημη των turbo-x και επειδη ειμουν σε αλλη πολη ηθελα την φορητοτητα. Φτηνιαρικο δεν το ελεγες , ηταν αρκετα γρηγορο για τα 649€ που κοστισε... Αμα το ηξερα επαιρνα αλλη μαρκα με τα ιδια και ιδιες δυναοτητες. Το παιχνιδι το ετρεχε υπερανετα, οι ελαχιστες απαιτησεις του ηταν πολυυυυ κατω απο του υπολογιστη και δεν τον ζεσταινε ιδιαιτερα. Γενικα δεν ηταν δυνατοτητες του πεταματου, αλλα ειπαμε, turbo x... Στερνη μου γνωση, επιτελους ηρθες!!

----------


## DGeorge

> ..........το λαπτοπ το πηρα το 2010 οταν περασα στη σχολη......


Τιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι????????? Έχει κλείσει τετραετία, TURBO-X, και λειτουργεί ακόμα????? Αγγίζει τα όρια του Υπερφυσικού.... Του Θαύματος!!!!  :hahahha: 
Κάτσε....!!! Στο 'Ηλεκτρονικά.gr' μου γράφεις, *εδώ*


> ...... να δουλευει 10 ωρες τη μερα χωρις σε 2 χρονια να χαλασει, ναι, κατα τη γνωμη μου γινεται


κι εδώ αναφέρεσαι σε TURBO-X και σε 4ετία!!! :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause: 
Μήπως... Λέω τώρα.... Είσαι εσύ που ζητάς πολλά;
Για σκέψου το καλύτερα, αυτό!!

----------


## atsio

Δοκίμασες να το ξεκινήσεις χωρίς δίσκο;

----------


## midakos

Με ενα reflow εστρωσε αλλα για ποσο αγνωστο. Ετσι κι αλλιως δρομολογηθηκε η κατασκευη σταθερου, πλεον δεν χρειαζομαι λαπτοπ γιατι ειμαι σταθερα θεσσαλονικη...

----------

